# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Demolishing a House in Heritage overlay area .Advise please

## BDM

Hi I have 120 year old house in Yarraville in Melbourne which is in a Heritage overlay area. We would like to know if anyone has been successful in getting a permit to demolish the existing house and built a new architect designed home,in an area with a Heritage overlay . if so what was the process in getting an approval from the Council  
Regards 
Peter

----------


## Waldo

If it's anything like the City of Port Philip (of whom the Heritage Advisor is a client) then Buckley's. Best talking to your council.

----------


## China

Don't about Melbourne, but in Adeaide I believe it is best to have a big fire first

----------


## Sturdee

> Don't about Melbourne, but in Adelaide I believe it is best to have a big fire first

  I believe a fire is no good as the council can refuse any permit if the new building is not an exact rebuilt of the prevous building. 
Peter.

----------


## ausdesign

The heritage overlay is generally not the problem.
Whether the home is listed as 'heritage' is the problem.

----------


## Make it work

> Don't about Melbourne, but in Adeaide I believe it is best to have a big fire first

  Happens in our area too, old house on the market for a long time, oops it mysteriously caught on fire. 
Gets a new building, usually a duplex on it quickly and no one cares.

----------


## Williamstown

Here (in Williamstown) I know of a few people who have rebuilt without a planning permit and footed the cost/fine - given it was insignificant to the total project (subdivision of 3/4 seperate properties), not sure of your situation

----------


## Wood Borer

Were you aware of the heritage overlay when you purchased the property?

----------


## aaron.aafjes

if i lived in your area i would strongly oppose it, as you are altering the historic fabric and continuity of the architecture and built history of your area.not only can museums display our history, it is up to us as well.

----------


## Toyboy

I bought a freehold shop for my business a few ago, after checking out the so-called 'heritage' stuff, because I wanted to carry out some heavy re-designing. Yep, not a worry.
A few weeks into the work, I had a visit from the council to say that the work I intended carrying out would not 'fit in with the local architecture', so no further permits would be forthcomming. :Confused:  
Not to be swayed, I painted the shop purple. Within two days, my renovations were approved with NO compromising on my part.
After spending a small fortune on the work to date, I decided to stay with the purple.......and business boomed. :2thumbsup: 
Apparently the other business owners supported my plans. Everyone reckoned I should leave the colour as is because it was quite an attraction and created traffic. The inside of the shop was even louder than the exterior and I never received one single negative response. 
So, short of a fire, just paint it in some gaudy colour and see what happens. :Wink 1:  
I reckon, screw heritage listings. Let's move with the times and if the neighbours don't like it, then they can always buy somewhere else. :Biggrin:

----------

